
My employee drastically changes her appearance in the middle of the workday - georgecmu
http://www.askamanager.org/2017/06/my-employee-drastically-changes-her-appearance-in-the-middle-of-the-workday.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
======
tannerbrockwell
Just saying. Obviously she has a twin. Probably they each work four hours a
day...

